# Power transformer humming ....



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cause it doesn't know the words?

Or is it approaching failure? I picked up an 05' YCV50 on the weekend that, once I got it home, seems to have a noticeably loud buzz/hum to it up around the power transformer end of things. I didn't notice it when I tried it out but the seller had it powered up when I got there and it does seem to quiet down when it's been run for awhile. It's not a "through the speaker" kinda hum and sounds somewhat like a flourescent fixture-type noise. Not noticable when I'm playing - but there when I stop and, as I said, seems to quieten down after some time.

This is my 3rd YCV and I haven't noticed this in the others.

So whatcha think? Is there something else to look at? Something I can fix? Or should I be budgeting on a transformer replacement?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Cause it doesn't know the words?
> 
> Or is it approaching failure? I picked up an 05' YCV50 on the weekend that, once I got it home, seems to have a noticeably loud buzz/hum to it up around the power transformer end of things. I didn't notice it when I tried it out but the seller had it powered up when I got there and it does seem to quiet down when it's been run for awhile. It's not a "through the speaker" kinda hum and sounds somewhat like a flourescent fixture-type noise. Not noticable when I'm playing - but there when I stop and, as I said, seems to quieten down after some time.
> 
> ...


Try tightening up the bolts that hold the transformer to the chassis...they may have worked loose.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

In addition to tightening the mounting bolts, check the tightness of the long bolts and nuts which hold the end bells on the transformer. I had a Traynor YBA-1 with a buzz from the tranny. The noise went away when I _*loosened*_ one of the end bell screws just a wee bit. So check those and either tighten or loosen the hardware.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll check that out when I get home tonight - thanks for the suggestions
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

And if that don't work get hold of Traynor , i'll bet they'll cover that under warranty as I believe theirs is transferable plus they stand behind their gear pretty good :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just wondered ...did you find a way to stop the humming?

Have been following this thread with interest.

Dave


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Just wondered ...did you find a way to stop the humming?
> 
> Have been following this thread with interest.
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave,

Had it apart on the weekend and tightened up the bolts. It may be a bit quieter - or it might just be wishful thinking at this point. Fact of the matter is that it's not that bad really - just a bit noisier than the previous ones I've had and although it's not an issue for playing it would probably come through on a recording.

I emailed Yorkville and am waiting for a reply from them. If I can get a new tranny for a reasonable price then I'll replace it just to be on the safe side.

I was pleasantly suprised to see that the trannys are made in Waterloo. 

I do really, really like this "Blue" version though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I was pleasantly suprised to see that the trannys are made in Waterloo.


This really has me curious. Any company name on the transfromer? I'm looking for an output transformer. Maybe they sell them also.

Glad that the problem isn't all that much of a concern.

It will be interesting to see what Yorkville says...will you let us know?...
Thanks

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought Hammond, either Kit/Waterloo or Guelph makes the transformers????


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I thought Hammond, either Kit/Waterloo or Guelph makes the transformers????




Hammond is in Guelph for sure...maybe they have a factory in Waterloo also.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.hammondmfg.com/contact.htm

Hammond Mfg. Co. Ltd.
394 Edinburgh Road, North
Guelph, Ontario N1H 1E5

and

Les Fabrications Hammond (Quebec) Inc.
4240, Seré
St. Laurent, Quebec H4T 1A6


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I got several replies from Yorkville - finally with the information that I can order a replacement from a dealer for the very reasonable price of $37 + shipping. Not bad at all.

I want to give the circuit board a quick once-over before I order and that won't be for a few weeks as I'm busy "moving house".

I will let you know the end result. I am really suprised at how much I like the tone of this amp though and will definitely spend the time/money to get her right.

Thanks for your input :food-smiley-004:


----------

